# Shots missing the muscle?



## Tha Don (Jun 17, 2005)

i'm on week 5 of my 500mgs of test enan cycle per week, and i'm still not feeling a whole lot from the test, just very tired and lethargic from the dbol, and no real increase in libdo, no acne/spots, pretty shitty/depressive mood, etc.... i'm starting to think that something is up, i'm 99.9% sure that my stuff is legit, so i can only think it is something to do with the shots, could it be that i'm either missing the muscle? or not going deep enough? maybe because i'm shooting right on the edge of the muscle then massaging it right after i'm pushing the oil out of it and its not getting absorbed?

you guys got any ideas what it might be?

maybe i am just one of these guys that has to wait ages for it to kick in, but when it kicks in, i know about it!


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 17, 2005)

mudge? LAM? pirate? redspy? goldcocks?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 18, 2005)

young D where are you shooting. Ass, Delts. Quads where?...Try this bro and you can't miss. Go 3/4 the way up the thigh or a touch higher if you prefer, dead center and inject. I sometimes use a 23 x 1. 5 and other times a 25 x 1 pin. Both will work for you. try it. Just stick and inject. You won't hardly feel a thing. 
PT


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 18, 2005)

sorry, i'm doing glute shots


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> young D where are you shooting. Ass, Delts. Quads where?...Try this bro and you can't miss. Go 3/4 the way up the thigh or a touch higher if you prefer, dead center and inject. I sometimes use a 23 x 1. 5 and other times a 25 x 1 pin. Both will work for you. try it. Just stick and inject. You won't hardly feel a thing.
> PT


thanks PT, i'll have to give that a "shot" sometime, do you mean ''dead centre'' as in on the top (front) of the leg? or on the side?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 18, 2005)

What?


			
				young d said:
			
		

> the cycle is going awesome, i'm feeling possibly bigger than ever right now, at a mega 203lbs! (and i'm only 3.5 weeks in), i'd say i've got back all of what i lost from my 1ad cycle (weight is a little higher because of the extra water i think), now i'm starting to go into new territory in terms of size, so this is where it starts to get really exciting for me!



Sounds to me like this is all in your head or having a bad day.
Take some B12.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 18, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> thanks PT, i'll have to give that a "shot" sometime, do you mean ''dead centre'' as in on the top (front) of the leg? or on the side?


Yes bro dead center and you can also move it to the outside 3/4 of an inch or so. It works. I got this from a personal friend who is a orthopedic surgeon who visited me at my house one night. 
I posted this a few months ago and i know several who use this method and love it with no problems.

"D" try it, it's so simple and easy to do. Man I just grab the pin and shove it in. Don't feel a thing


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 18, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like this is all in your head or having a bad day.
> Take some B12.


Man read his post. He's in this 3.5 weeks not one day. And what the hell is B-12 gonna do for him that his gear won't. Go back to sleep and have a freddy K. nightmare!

By the way D how is your diet. Also your not going overboard with cardio are you?


----------



## 19-chief (Jun 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> young D where are you shooting. Ass, Delts. Quads where?...Try this bro and you can't miss. Go 3/4 the way up the thigh or a touch higher if you prefer, dead center and inject. I sometimes use a 23 x 1. 5 and other times a 25 x 1 pin. Both will work for you. try it. Just stick and inject. You won't hardly feel a thing.
> PT


sounds like 2/3rds the way up the rectus femoris... that spot works pretty well for me, too. 3cc's: no. 2cc's: yes.
D, i think you'll be fine. it's already happening. you're just hooked on the dbols


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 18, 2005)

I read his post and have been reading his journal since day one.
He's not 3.5 weeks in. This is week 5 (you need to read).  That excerpt I posted was quoted from him week ago. Everything was fine then.  
1000mcg. of B12 can be used as an appetite stimulant as well as an energy boost. I posted this to help with the lethargy issue. The shot question seems to have been already addressed.



			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> By the way D how is your diet. Also your not going overboard with cardio are you?



Read his journal
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47904


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 19, 2005)

www.spotinjections.com. Why won't you do quad or delt shots?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> www.spotinjections.com. Why won't you do quad or delt shots?



that is a pretty good site, but I cannot believe that some of the guys in the pics are using steroids, some of them do not even look like they lift weights, in fact my wife has more muscle (not kidding).


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 19, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> By the way D how is your diet. Also your not going overboard with cardio are you?


diet is pretty soild, plenty of cals, keeping it pretty clean too, as for the cardio its pretty non-existant, apart from a 5 min jog to warm-up, i tried some HIIT last week, lasted about 4 mins! i started to feel real heavy, back and legs locked up, i looked pretty stupid trying to run and i got out of breath pretty fast, i know my BP is quite high, so i'm gonna try and do a couple of slower paced sessions this week, i'm sure cardio will be a lot easier once i drop the dbol


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 19, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> www.spotinjections.com. Why won't you do quad or delt shots?


i plan on implementing quad shots soon


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 19, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i plan on implementing quad shots soon


Try them where i said D. Try it once and if you don't like it the hunts for a diff area as shown on spot injections. I think you'll be surprised (in a good way) if you use the area i stated. Use a 25 x 1 and shove it in. Don't hesitate just stick it quickly and you won't feel shit. I do mine standing up and very quick. no blood or anything
PT


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 19, 2005)

*Just do it this way.*


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 19, 2005)

call me a puss but I don't think I will ever do bi,tri,trap,lat, or calve injects...they all seem SO wrong to me....scary stuff! There is a guy at the gym that injects into his abs...not sub q.....I mean like a 1" pin into his abs.....now that seems like crazy shit to me.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 20, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> call me a puss but I don't think I will ever do bi,tri,trap,lat, or calve injects...they all seem SO wrong to me....


i'm with you on that


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 20, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> call me a puss but I don't think I will ever do bi,tri,trap,lat, or calve injects...they all seem SO wrong to me....scary stuff! There is a guy at the gym that injects into his abs...not sub q.....I mean like a 1" pin into his abs.....now that seems like crazy shit to me.


Wow Troj never heard of that before. Doesn't sound like something I'm going to rush and try


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 20, 2005)

Traps aren't bad.  As for abs, bis,tris, lats......ABS! forget it.
Glutes are good!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 21, 2005)

My favorite by far is quads...then delts and last glutes because of how hard its to do them one handed and see what you are doing. Sitting down and shooting into the quad is a breeze and little to no pain compaired to like a delt injection.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 21, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> My favorite by far is quads...then delts and last glutes because of how hard its to do them one handed and see what you are doing. Sitting down and shooting into the quad is a breeze and little to no pain compaired to like a delt injection.


do you guys recommend doing thighs like this? this is the way the woman at the needle exchange recommended


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah that picture looks very close to how I do it. Its hard to see exactly where its going in but its about the rite distance up and on the side of the quad....I really like those.


----------



## SJ69 (Jun 21, 2005)

Dude, it ain't a problem with the injection site.  Upper, outer glutes works for ALOT of peps.  It does take a LONG time for long esters to kick in, especially if you're not taking in alot of cals.
If your gear is good, and your diet is good the shyt will work, it doesn't matter if you inject into your glutes, your pecs, your quads.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 22, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> do you guys recommend doing thighs like this? this is the way the woman at the needle exchange recommended




D, I've done the last three injection into my quads. They're much easier for me than glutes. However, on the advise of T.O.M. I inject a bit higher up and almost directly into the center of the quad. Maybe an inch to the outside. To give you an idea it's about 21/2 inches over to the center from were the picture shows. Oh yeah, I love them!


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 22, 2005)

went into the needle exchange today, and the guy told me that if i'm not jabbing deep enough the oil can build up and start to surround the muscle and make the muscle work less efficiently (or something like that), any truth in this? he said it can stay there for years and cause problems in later life  sounds like BS to me


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 22, 2005)

This is where i do it D. this is a pic about three months ago and i did it in the same place this morning


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks PT, i think i'm gonna check out both over the next few weeks, i go back home this weekend and i don't have a mirror in my room, and the lock on our bathroom is faulty, i could just imagine my little sister running in when i'm in there with a needle stuck in my arse and then i'd be in for a real grilling from my parents! so i'll be sticking to thighs from now on, i'll try both spots on the thigh, rotate each week, i'll let you know how i get on with your recommendation, i would try this weekend but this dude at the needle exchange wouldn't give me any 23gz, he said 21gz only, what an ass! i'll have to try and get some 23s from the needle exchange back home


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 22, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> This is where i do it D. this is a pic about three months ago and i did it in the same place this morning



I shoot way further to the outside then this...like an inch or two above where the ham starts.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 23, 2005)

Hell Troj there's so many spots to shoot on the thighs there probably all good. I just will never try Calves. Just doesn't look like a good thing to do. 
D you can order pins at GETPINZ for a reasonable price. http://www.gpzusa.com


			
				TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I shoot way further to the outside then this...like an inch or two above where the ham starts.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 23, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Hell Troj there's so many spots to shoot on the thighs there probably all good. I just will never try Calves. Just doesn't look like a good thing to do.
> D you can order pins at GETPINZ for a reasonable price. http://www.gpzusa.com



Yeah I totally agree with you. I just have not tried anywhere else since I found a good place on my quad. But I'm sure there is multiple good places.

and GPZ is just awesome service by far!


----------

